# Worldmark Trade Into NYC 10/19



## Tokapeba (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm a Worldmark owner and want to travel to NYC in mid October. I don't have II and would join if I could use my points. Can someone check and see if their is availability for a trade for 10/19/19?


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2019)

This is what I see using a two bedroom WM.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2019)

Villa Roma is the only thing close to Oct 19. Its an Oct 20 check in for a studio.

Bill


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 28, 2019)

RCI is more likely for NYC as sometimes Hilton deposits their units in the city. However, you are very, very late for Oct 2019.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2019)

I exchanged 8000 WM points for the Manhattan Club about 5 years ago through RCI. It was unbelievably fast. I made the request in April and in that same month had the exchange for Sept.

I agree with bizaro. NYC isn't going to happen for next month via exchange. Maybe a VROB. 

Bill


----------

